# The Dangers Of Mindanao



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

There are (good) reasons foreign governments advise their citizens to not travel to or spend time in Mindanao. Some expats live there and still others travel there without issue. Yet it remains a risky and dangerous part of the country. Looks like it is starting yet again down there. This time with a bomb on a bus. Seems to me a good place to stay away from.

Follow the story Here
{Inq News}


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

One of the benefits of being in the military was that in order for me to travel to the Philippines I ws required read and sign the State Departments warnings and I wasn't allowed in Mindano, that spot was completely off limits, that was 1991 and I had to fill out a special request chit just to let my wife travel to Luzon.

Surprised when the two German hostages (elderly folks) were set free and then the news reports they still have 10 more hostages, doesn't seem to make the news but the warnings have never gone away it's been a hot bed of trouble.

Reading on another site that a foreigner was getting robbed and there was a struggle and he was stabbed to death, the neighbors heard everything but were afraid to get involved or won't get involved. 

I feel that in order to keep business thriving and to keep the tourist coming that many stories never get to print or unless someone brings it to attention it's kept hush-hush.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

The Germans were picked up off of Palawan when their boat broke down. They were then sent on an ecotourist trip to Sulu... 

*many stories never get to print or unless someone brings it to attention it's kept hush-hush.
*
This is very true mcalleyboy. I have witnessed this first hand on my last trip to Zambo. There is an outside news blackout going on. When I was there in July my pinoy friends were telling me about the rampant shootings, kidnaps and extortion going on. Anybody with money was leaving. Soon the Muslims will have that area completely.

On the other hand, there are parts of Mindanao that are not bad; Dipolog, CDO, Davao, Surigao, come to mind. I have been thru the whole island (minus Pagadian, Marawi, GenSan and Sultan Kudarat) and find it extremely beautiful. Bukidnon is amazing.

In regards to the news article, buses are frequently bombed or robbed whenever the bus line doesn't pay their racketeering fees. Buses in Mindanao are one of the easiest ways to be kidnapped from.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> Surprised when the two German hostages (elderly folks) were set free and then the news reports they still have 10 more hostages, doesn't seem to make the news but the warnings have never gone away it's been a hot bed of trouble.


The part that the German's captors were paid 'accommodation and food' costs, is quietly overlooked ...



> Reading on another site that a foreigner was getting robbed and there was a struggle and he was stabbed to death, the neighbors heard everything but were afraid to get involved or won't get involved.


That happens not only in Mindanao .. 



> I feel that in order to keep business thriving and to keep the tourist coming that many stories never get to print or unless someone brings it to attention it's kept hush-hush.


see, the media are controlled by Oligarchs, who bankroll the politicians

they have nothing to gain by giving attention to bad news

after all, in Philippines, the general feeling is, if you read too much bad news, it is bad, so just read the good news

The feel good feeling ??

Well, I know enough Filipinos living in Singapore and Malaysia, who switch off during the ABS-CBN on cable, when the News appears

Simple reason ? The news is not good, it is always about killings, murder and stuff

Better don't watch it.

just because you don't watch the news doesn't erase the fact that bad stuff happens

adding on to *jon1*, Mindanao fairly covers areas that are far from the Wild Wild West, like CDO and the likes

Then again, my own estimate from having lived in other parts of PH, I would safely say only 50% of bad news is actually from the Baddies (ASG/MILF/MNLF)

the others are by NPA or other criminals, who keep their identity hidden, for obvious reasons, and bombings/burnings or businesses/shootings can be for stuff as simple as not paying protection money, and also an occasional bumping off of a money lender, who is cheaper to be found dead than to give back him dues

Ah, in Philippines, there is a "bit of a in-built lack of respect for human lives, ex: Mugindanao -


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jon1 said:


> On the other hand, there are parts of Mindanao that are not bad; Dipolog, CDO, Davao, Surigao, come to mind. I have been thru the whole island (minus Pagadian, Marawi, GenSan and Sultan Kudarat) and find it extremely beautiful. Bukidnon is amazing.


A lot of Filipinos living in Singapore swear Gen San and DVO are safe as anywhere, minus the occasional Vigilante justice being meted out 

Ah, did you miss South Cotabato ?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> A lot of Filipinos living in Singapore swear Gen San and DVO are safe as anywhere, minus the occasional Vigilante justice being meted out
> 
> Ah, did you miss South Cotabato ?


Davao is the safest city to live in Mindanao. If not as safe as living in the Subic Freeport. 

I have been to Cotabato and it is not a good place to be. Never got a chance to go to Gen San or Sarangani.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jon1 said:


> Davao is the safest city to live in Mindanao. If not as safe as living in the Subic Freeport.
> 
> I have been to Cotabato and it is not a good place to be. Never got a chance to go to Gen San or Sarangani.




before Mr Kabul comes in and say 

safety is subjective

But you are right, Davao is the safest city *IN MINDANAO *

Unfortunately, you can't stay cooped up in DVO city, and I know a guy who ventured just outside, after a year stay in DVO and ended up dead!!

of course, PH style, no charges, no witnesses, no 'motive' and then the case was promptly forgotten !!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> before Mr Kabul comes in and say
> 
> safety is subjective
> 
> ...


So why chance living anywhere on that island? There's plenty of ways to live dangerously in the PI that are a lot safer LOL


----------



## fusers06 (Nov 7, 2014)

I stay in Mindanao and have not had any trouble at all.

I stay in New Passi Barangay near Tacurong always make sure I am with my fiancé when I go to the city.

having a house built in Gensan and stay there every time i go to Mindanao I like it more than Davao as I find Davao too big and lots of traffic, I have drove from Gensan to Davao without any trouble on numerous occasions.

same rules as anywhere be vigilant don't draw attention to yourself and always be aware of your surroundings that should keep you safe worldwide.

I lived in Houston Texas for 2 years where around 10 people were shot every night, do we hear warnings not to go there?.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

fusers06 said:


> ...


I always wanted to ask this question

Say, a half dozen guys decide to 'take' you, how would you respond ?

As recent as a few months ago that's what happened in Batangas, and the kidnappers couldn't go too far in that case, and the ransom was promptly paid and matter hushed over. No neck choppings ...

In Mindanao, with the PNP and army all apparently in cahoots with the kidnappers, how does that pan out?

Just wondering 

My point is, comparatively the southern islands just increase the chance of you winning the Big One, by 1000 times or more like 10,000 times ... that's coming from guys who have travelled for work (yes, shockingly for the less informed, apparently other than kidnapping there are other thriving multi billion peso industries like mining, fruits and vegetable oil export etc) or lived there long time.

Am not saying the rest of Pinas is safe.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fusers06 said:


> I stay in Mindanao and have not had any trouble at all.
> 
> I stay in New Passi Barangay near Tacurong always make sure I am with my fiancé when I go to the city.
> 
> ...


op2:We all do what we think is right or best. Hope your luck holds out :fingerscrossed:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jet Lag said:


> op2:We all do what we think is right or best. Hope your luck holds out :fingerscrossed:


precisely !!!


----------

